

Dinosaur Easter egg on Vogue.co.uk - joebeetee
http://www.supajam.com/news/story/Dinosaurs-in-hats-on-Vogue-website

======
joebeetee
Check out [http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/](http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/) for a
suited version - same keys - UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A and
then press A for more dino's...

